# Smith Variant  brim style helmet -- Anybody got one ??



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm looking for some feedback on a Smith Variant  brim style helmet if anyone uses one 

'm looking for a new lid i'm using a Giro Talon now and like it . Yesterday tried on a  Smith Variant brim style  seems pretty good BUT 

I ski the Northern Dacks and Tremblant. It is farkin cold .and can get like 10-20 below zero and sometimes with wicked windchill on top of that , So i use a Serius brand skull cap under the lid and a Polar heat exchange mask and goggles  with my Talon SOOOOO

1. What is the Variant like in really cold weather -- warm enuf ??? oh BTW our preferred style is ripping the groomed ( which also adds to windchill ) 

2. Any problem with Goggle/Gaper gap under the brim ?

3 . when ya got the gogs up over the top of the brim any slippage issues ?

Thanks for any help

Warp


-- oh BTW most places i've looked it goes for $160 IS THAT ABOUT RIGHT ?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife and I both have them and love um. Speaking for myself, it's a pretty warm helmet with great venting. I bought the helmet first and then got new googles to go with it. I also paid $160 for it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 25, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> My wife and I both have them and love um. Speaking for myself, it's a pretty warm helmet with great venting. I bought the helmet first and then got new googles to go with it. I also paid $160 for it.



Thanks  , yeah the venting looks great BUT honestly UP here i think i open the vents may 2/3 times a season . What i liked was the lighter  weight and the ability to ""DIAL in" the fit


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 25, 2010)

Iceman has it now, he originally won the matching goggles at S7.  He loves it and he doesn't really put the gogs on top.   Just slips the helmet off with the gogs in place.

One thing - his buddy on the team accidentally broke off the brim.  They would not warrenty it.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 25, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> 1. What is the Variant like in really cold weather -- warm enuf ??? oh BTW our preferred style is ripping the groomed ( which also adds to windchill )
> 
> 2. Any problem with Goggle/Gaper gap under the brim ?
> 
> ...


No issues here with warmth, but then again I only really have issues with being too warm.

I've got Smith goggles, so no issues for me. Not sure about other brands.

Most of the time I don't have any problem with goggles slipping, but it does happen from time to time. Just need to make sure they're down as far as possible, right up against the brim.

MSRP is $160, they're starting to drop in price as we get into mid-season. I was looking over the summer, but availability gets troublesome.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 25, 2010)

Have it and love it.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 26, 2010)

The Variant comes without a brim as well, same price. As long as the helmet fit is right most goggles should fit it just fine. It has one of the most advanced vent sytems out there in that you have a control slider for each side. To be honest, not sure if this really a big deal but we sell out them every year, had a waiting list last year. They are warm and very comfortable. If your looking for a helmet with a brim you should also check out the Giro G10. It's retails for about $140 but the brim is removable while the Variant is not.

As far as goggle strap slippage, again, should not be a problem with most of the helmet compatible goggles. One thing Oakley does is that their new goggles straps have some beads of silicon on the inside which really helps to keep the strap from slipping, especially useful if your helmet doesn't have a strap holder on the back of the helmet which is usually enough to keep the strap from slipping.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 26, 2010)

I have one- brim.  Warm, but I can't compare it to other helmets because it is my first helmet.  Vents okay in spring.  Never hit my head once without a helmet- but have cracked my melon pretty good three times (all falling backward and snapping head) since I have it-- seems to work well- Only goggle issue is keeping the goggles on or near brim-  has resulted in losing foam around rim of goggles, but I have really cheap goggles (replacing them this week- will try and fit them to helmet as well- probably Smith).  Got it end of season a couple of years back for under (possibly well under) a hundred I think.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks one and all  i also have tried on the Giro G10 but prefer the Smith as far as design and the venting system looks saweet . Again my most imp. criteria is warmth in extreme cold


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2010)

I recently got one of these and I'm very happy so far.






Venting is limited, but the ear pads come off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there a function to the 'brim' or is it just 'stylish'?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Is there a function to the 'brim' or is it just 'stylish'?



OOOHHHH MAN it's farkin WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY  Kewl  DuDE    

I think the only function is a slight shading of the eyes can't think of anything else


----------



## bigbog (Jan 27, 2010)

A space-filling option might be this multi-density(soft but with a firm grip) foam...has a gazillion uses...and can be contact-glued(holds glue well!) together for thicker spacing..without stiffening up...fwiw.
Think there may be a few differing thoughts on the brims, but for me..when skiing tree lines...one can see and avoid the thicker branches...it's the smaller ones that are hard to see...that they'll fend off nicely.

http://kayakoutfitting.com/kobuild1/neo.html
*This stuff also cuts cleanly without loose edges..which I've liked.

$.01


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 27, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> OOOHHHH MAN it's farkin WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY  Kewl  DuDE
> 
> I think the only function is a slight shading of the eyes can't think of anything else



The brim is entirely looks.  When wearing goggles I do not even know that it is there.

One thing I did to mine to eliminate any cold spots around the goggles-  I removed the liner, and placed it back into the helmet with about a cm sticking down past the front of the foam.  The goggles sit on the liner, and any small cracks that cold air comes through are blocked.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 27, 2010)

Tree skiers like the brim cause it does protect them better from those pesky branches you might ski/ride thru. Usually a tree skier/rider's helmet is all scratched up so you know it does offer some protecrtion. 

As far as your goggles not working well when they are put on the brim, you really should not be taking your goggles off and putting your goggles on your helmet during the lift ride as it is the #3 reason that causes your goggles to fog up,


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 27, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Tree skiers like the brim cause it does protect them better from those pesky branches you might ski/ride thru. Usually a tree skier/rider's helmet is all scratched up so you know it does offer some protecrtion.
> 
> As far as your goggles not working well when they are put on the brim, you really should not be taking your goggles off and putting your goggles on your helmet during the lift ride as it is the #3 reason that causes your goggles to fog up,



As far as the brim, I would agree on a helmet such as the G-10 MX.  But the brim on my Varient is too small to deflect branches like the G-10 I replaced.

The goggle fogging is correct, but just curious what the other numbered reasons are?  I am gonna guess wiping the inside lens will be #1.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 28, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I'm looking for some feedback on a Smith Variant  brim style helmet if anyone uses one
> 
> 'm looking for a new lid i'm using a Giro Talon now and like it . Yesterday tried on a  Smith Variant brim style  seems pretty good BUT
> 
> ...




I have that helmet.  The goggles stay above the rim with no problems.  No Gaper Gap for me with my A-frames but myother goggles a little bit.
The adjustment in the back makes for easy tuning when I have my helemt liner on.  

160 seems about 20 dollars over priced.  I paid 160 but put some music in the ears.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Is there a function to the 'brim' or is it just 'stylish'?




It helps a little in the guns when you put your head down.  Mostly I think it is for looks.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> I have that helmet.  The goggles stay above the rim with no problems.  No Gaper Gap for me with my A-frames but myother goggles a little bit.
> The adjustment in the back makes for easy tuning when I have my helemt liner on.
> 
> 160 seems about 20 dollars over priced.  I paid 160 but put some music in the ears.



Thanks TJ !!


----------

